
The burgeoning evolution of eSports: From the fringes to front and center [pdf] - vvvv
http://www.pwc.com/us/en/industry/entertainment-media/assets/pwc_consumer-intelligence-series_esports_april-2016.pdf
======
eganist
They featured Smash on the cover page, and yet despite both Melee and Smash 4
having robust and _entirely home-grown_ eSports scenes (sponsored and covered
by both Red Bull and Twitch), there's not one mention of the word "Smash"
anywhere in the doc. The only fighting game mentioned appears to be Mortal
Kombat, and as far as I can tell, that scene is negligible compared to Street
Fighter and especially Melee. (source:
[http://www.esportsearnings.com/games](http://www.esportsearnings.com/games)
both tournament count and award size)

I'm not even a participant in any eSports scene let alone Smash, but from the
perspective of an outsider such as myself, this would seem to be a grave
oversight by PWC.

